# 200-4R / Quadrajet TV cable



## NoGoat (Jul 21, 2021)

For those that have converted to a 200-4r, and have a Rochester Quadrajet, what TV cable did you use? If possible I'd like to use a NON universal cable and would like to know the length.


----------

